

Show HN: pm2-webshell - Expose a fully capable terminal within your browser - sassyalex
https://keymetrics.io/2015/06/10/pm2-ssh-expose-a-fully-capable-terminal-within-your-browser/

======
humbleMouse
Didn't read the article, but it seems like having a fully capable terminal in
your browser would present all sorts of attack surface that would create even
more security issues than browsers already have.

~~~
4mnt
If you read the article, you would know that it is a terminal emulator written
in javascript that gives you access to the computer the webserver runs on.

There is no change to the browser itself at all, just plain javascript that
shows a terminal running on a remote computer.

------
nine_k
Makes sense if you have a situation where https is allowed but ssh is not. It
might be anything from a hotel wi-fi to a restricted business setting.

(Add an obligatory joke about running lynx in it.)

